# I messed up... Help



## lyndalou (Feb 19, 2005)

I made the stew for my Chicken and Biscuits for tomorrow evening this morning. I t just isn't thick enough and I've already put the frozen peas, onions, and other stuff in it and it's in the refrigerator in the casserole dish.
Is there any way I can make it thicken in that dish? I don't want to dump it all back into  the pot, and bring it to a boil because I'm afraid  doing that will overcook the peas, etc. 

Is there something I can put on top and bake until bubbly that will help it thicken??

I just wasn't paying close enough attention and I'm afraid my guests will be eating soup instead of stew.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 19, 2005)

lyndalou,
I'm really not sure if this would work, maybe someone else can give some better advise, but the only thing I can think of is to maybe strain out some of the liquid, reheat on the stove and add a thickening agent then cool and return to casserole???  Sorry I don't have any advise that I am positive would work.


----------



## nicole (Feb 19, 2005)

lyn. do youthink you can add some cornstartch? maybe some cream of chicken?


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 19, 2005)

Tomato paste is an excellent thickening agent. If it turns the stew red well maybe you have invented something. I wouldnt worry about the color.

You are gong to have to heat this to boiling no matter, I believe. Thickeners do not work fully until they are brought to boil. If you dont do that, then you are going to get gooey cornstarch or whatever.

Cornstarch is also a good idea, again I think it has to be brought to boil.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 19, 2005)

Unless you have access to a commercial pre-activated thickening agent, like ThickenUp.  That product will thicken cold liquids as well as hot.  Of course, thickened cold liquids tend to be a bit on the "grainy" side, kind of like it's got lots and lots of teeny tiny little beads of jello in it.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for the advice. I guess the only way would be to take as much of the liquid out as possible and bring it to a boil and thicken it then return, meat and veggies to the dish.

However, I am off the hook on this one. My guests have the flu and won't be coming tonight. Sooo, I am sending them some chicken SOUP today.  Next time, I'll pay better attention to my stew..


----------



## nicole (Feb 20, 2005)

Lynda how much does this make. It's just going to be for me and hubby. should I half this?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 20, 2005)

To avoid overcooking your veggies, and still be able to thicken your stew, place a colander into a large bowl and dump the stew in.  Let the liquid drain from the stew and put the veggies back into the serving dish.

Melt a quarter cup butter in a saucepan and add an equal amount of flour.  Stir into a paste.  Turn heat down to medium.  Slowly add the stew liquid, about a 1/4 cup at a time, and stir vigorously with a wire whisk.  Add more liquid until you have used up the liquid and have a good gravy.  As this is a chicken stew, you can add milk if additional liquid is required, or better yet, half'n half.

Pour the gravy back into the stew veggies and warm all in the microwave until your stew is at serving temperature.  Even though you are off the hook this time, the above procedure will give you a superior gravy than will thckening agents such as arrowroot, tapioca, or cornstarch.  It's smoother and IMHO, has a better flavor.  My wife would disagree.  She likes her gravies thickened with cornstarch.  But even she agrees that stew should be thickend with flour.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 21, 2005)

Nicole,
The recipe will fill a 9x13 baking dish.
Goodweed, thanks for the advice, I'll definitely do that the next time.
Having trouble replying to some posts since the changeover.Often get a server can't be found type of message. Hope this is cleared up now,


----------



## nicole (Feb 24, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> I made the stew for my Chicken and Biscuits for tomorrow evening this morning. I t just isn't thick enough and I've already put the frozen peas, onions, and other stuff in it and it's in the refrigerator in the casserole dish.
> 
> 
> Lyn. I finally made that stew. The same thing happened to me. Thank Gosh it was just us here. All I did was call it creamy chicken soup didnt put the biscuits on top. it was very good just like that. I put extras in to give more color. Will try it again soon


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 27, 2005)

Nicole,
I think we may not have had the liquid ingredients hot enough for the stew to thicken, as others have said here. Next time I make it, it'll be HOT. I also added more peas, carrots . The flavor is delicious,and I will try it again. I made it one time, and it was great. Just tried to hurry, I think.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 28, 2005)

Nicole,
I think that we both didn't have the liquid hot enough to thicken the gravy. The flavor was there, but not the consistency. I've made it before and it was perfect.  I'll try it again sometime.


----------



## nicole (Feb 28, 2005)

Lynda, I served it anyway and was very good although when I pulled it out for lunch the next day the consistancy was perfect. Oh well, try it again at a later time


----------



## [BMF] Chris (Mar 8, 2005)

my quick fix for thinkening is get a saute pan, put in like 6 oz of cream, blast high heat until it boils, then add flour, constantly mixing, and suddenly it will all combine into like soft jello, be sure the flour taste is cooked out, the use like a table spoon of that stuff, if its still too thin, keep adding it, its like gold when you have something that has to be done in 2 min, and you dont have time to reduce and whatnot...........


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 9, 2005)

Scoop out a good amount of liquid put in a sauce pan thicken with some corn starch or roux or even intant mashed potatoes then fold back in you chicken let simmer a bit.Dont thicken too much cuz the next day it will be really thick.


----------

